# AJ Cherry supplemental video



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's my view from Miller Time's monster AJ.





 
In the second dive, I get tangled up after shooting a Scamp...couldn't reach a lobster because the line was caught on my tank. My thinking was, line? or lobster? The line lost... My camera was pointed a little down ...sorry for the poor angle.

Third dive I found some sort of skeleton...looked like a snake skeleton...could that be an eel?


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Cool video


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

from what i can see that is not a skeleton that is actually an egg sac from a welk. or conch like shell. http://www.google.com/imgres?q=conch+shell+egg+sacs&hl=en&sa=X&biw=1067&bih=633&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=_PWskexWdUfIdM:&imgrefurl=http://stpetebeachtoday.com/Articles_Home/ArticleRead.php%3FArtID%3DCC110422&docid=qB1-SXqh3UJwtM&imgurl=http://stpetebeachtoday.com/Articles_Home/110422/Originals/lightening%252520welk%252520egg%252520sack%252520(3).JPG&w=1600&h=1200&ei=K7ErUMCrOajH6gGZpYHYDg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=309&vpy=148&dur=3479&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=123&ty=97&sig=114885334164700012303&page=1&tbnh=135&tbnw=176&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:78

Good job on the lion fish!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

markw4321 said:


> from what i can see that is not a skeleton that is actually an egg sac from a welk. or conch like shell. http://www.google.com/imgres?q=conc...w=176&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:78
> 
> Good job on the lion fish!


Wow...very cool. Thanx for the info.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great video Troy. It was a great day on the water and good to meet you. Till next time.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

You were supposed to edit out my first miss!! Haha

I don't understand how you went from fish in hand to getting caught up and cutting your line for the second time to get that lobster?


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> You were supposed to edit out my first miss!! Haha
> 
> I don't understand how you went from fish in hand to getting caught up and cutting your line for the second time to get that lobster?


First of all, I caught two misses on your part...I wasn't going to bring them up, but since you mentioned it 

I was trying to edit my video while watching Master Chef, so my transistions didn't work out the way I wanted to. The version I wanted showed me struggling at the pipe with the tangle, then cutting the string to get the lobster out...I don't know what happened between my edits and post.:001_huh:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Cajun Spearit said:


> First of all, I caught two misses on your part...I wasn't going to bring them up, but since you mentioned it
> 
> I was trying to edit my video while watching Master Chef, so my transistions didn't work out the way I wanted to. The version I wanted showed me struggling at the pipe with the tangle, then cutting the string to get the lobster out...I don't know what happened between my edits and post.:001_huh:


Technically you are right. I was referring to the first straight up complete miss. I was too excited and rushed the shot. The second one didnt end up going all the way through his head.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

T-roy, you are public enemy #1 for the lionfish. As a non-diver, I never realized how many were out there. Great job reducing their numbers!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Fishhead706 said:


> T-roy, you are public enemy #1 for the lionfish. As a non-diver, I never realized how many were out there. Great job reducing their numbers!


I can't claim that title...I think Scott (Firefish) is the master slayer. I used to spend a lot more time giving them haircuts and bagging them, now I just murder them. I still feel bad because I only like to kill what I use.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Great video, good job on the lions. You are putting a hurting on them!


----------



## OFFSHORE RN (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome video! What kind of shock cord are you using? I'm having trouble with AJ'S cutting mine off on the wreck.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

OFFSHORE RN said:


> Awesome video! What kind of shock cord are you using? I'm having trouble with AJ'S cutting mine off on the wreck.


I'm using 200lb mono. I replace it frequently though. Thinking of switching to spectra though.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cajun Spearit said:


> I'm using 200lb mono. I replace it frequently though. Thinking of switching to spectra though.


Troy I got my spectra, I haven't used it yet tho. 
DivePros ordered a spool of it for me and they have extra if you wanna give it a try.


----------

